# 6 jaw scroll chuck from 3 jaw self centering?



## Nitrous (May 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

can anyone see a reason why a 3 jaw scroll chuck couldn't be turned into a 6-jaw chuck?
i suspect the added jaws would pose a challenge in terms of mating with the underlaying scroll, but could the three existing jaws be cast from moulds made from the existing jaws?

any thoughts?

thanks
doug


----------



## Ray C (May 8, 2014)

Nitrous said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can anyone see a reason why a 3 jaw scroll chuck couldn't be turned into a 6-jaw chuck?
> i suspect the added jaws would pose a challenge in terms of mating with the underlaying scroll, but could the three existing jaws be cast from moulds made from the existing jaws?
> ...



You would also need to mill the teeth at the back of jaws with the proper offset.  The jaws of a 3J chuck are each unique in that regard and must be inserted in the proper order.  Also, milling the T-slots in the chuck body would not be all that easy in a homeshop environment.   

Also, the jaws are heat treated to a fairly high level of hardness.  You'd also need to heat treat the jaws once you made them and this would not work well with a simple blowtorch but rather, require a more formal method of heat treatment.

Anyhow... could it be done?  Sure.  Do you want to go through all that?  Mmmmm, maybe... not me.

Ray


----------



## trukker (May 11, 2014)

I don't think I could do it.  But, I have done things I didn't think I could.  Sometimes failure is part of the  learning process, too.  I have definitely failed big time on some stuff.  I might would try if I had an extra chuck I did not need.  Maybe make some soft jaws for it to start?


----------



## Ebel440 (Jun 1, 2014)

If you were to try it i would suggest using an old chuck for parts and possibly using the old jaws as pattens to cast a set then cut the tops off the jaws and screw new uppers to the jaw once all 6 were on the chuck the jaws could be cut so they would match. Or possibly use a chuck that comes with inner and outer jaws and again cut the tops off and relpace and recut them. This may be the easiest way to get jaws that match the scroll.


----------



## ddmunroe (Jun 1, 2014)

Nitrous
I don't think the average three jaw chuck diameter has the material to fit in 3 more jaws without further weakening it. Can you tell us ... is it your application or just a thought wanting 3 more jaws ? (6 jaw chuck) (thin wall tubing or flimsy work piece?)
To my knowledge and research no one has done it. I suspect because of the lack of reward to work ratio.
They buy them instead. Reversing the jaws each time would add up as it would take twice as long.
dd


----------



## Ebel440 (Jun 2, 2014)

I also just saw a thread about a 6 jaw from ebay for 200$ shipped that would most likely be the easiest way to get one plus it would need some work to clean it up but may be an easier way. But if you want to do it just to try it out go for it. I hate it when people tell me just to buy something im making but sometimes it is easier and cheaper and faster


----------



## 12bolts (Jun 2, 2014)

I hate it when I could just buy something, but I make it for twice the price, take 3 x as long, and then tell my wife it worked out at half the price as a bought one............

cheers Phil


----------

